
My Conversation with Peter Thiel about Apartheid… and Its Unfolding Aftermath - jhonovich
https://medium.com/@JulieLH/my-conversation-with-peter-thiel-about-apartheid-and-its-aftermath-3fdf4249b08d#.wqhkrtnq6
======
arkitaip
I totally believe that the younger Thiel would support Apartheid and
absolutely deny it years later. His moral compass seems to be the kind you
find in a toy vending machine.

------
exolymph
Prediction: this will rise to the front page and promptly get flagged off.

------
dudul
Can't wait for this election to be over so we can stop seeing these posts on
HN.

------
chinese_dan
Well, there's no real way to prove it because it's your word against his.

